# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  اعتذر لكم على توقف الموقع لمدة 8 ساعات

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ان شاء الله الجميع بخير وصحة وعافية ..

اعتذر لكم على توقف الموقع لمدة 8 ساعات ..

من الساعه 11 ونصف مساءً في تاريخ 23/3/2010 ..

الى الساعه 8 ونصف صباحاً في تاريخ 24/3/2010 ..

الامر خارج عن ارادتي ،، ولم انتبه له الا الساعه 8 صباحاً ..

الموقع يعمل الآن بكل كفائة ..

وبإذن الله لن يتكرر ذالك ..

مع شبكة الناصرة انتم دائما مميزون ..

كل المودة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم
حصل خير

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعطييكـمـ العاافية أخوي ..*

*و إن شااء الله ما تتكرر ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم جهوودكـمـ ..}*

----------


## ام كميت

يعطيك الف عافيه حصل خير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة .... 

الحمد لله إن الوضع رجع طبيعي...!!! >>كنا كل شوي نحدّث الصفحة ....!!! وافتقدنا المنتدى كثير..! 

يعطيك العافية أخوي......وربي يخلي لنا منتدانا الغالي... 

عساك ع القوة دوم يارب...ولاعدمنا جهودكم.. 


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اشوا رد المنتدى لينا بالسلامة*
*بصراحة حسيت روحي ضايعة البارحة من دونه*
*كل اشوي ادخل واحدث واقول ويش صاير*
*لأني في هذا الوقت يبدي نشاطي في المنتدى*
*والحمدلله يوم رجع الوضع زي ماكان*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة*
*وربي ما يحرمنا منك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*تسلم مشرفنا*
*الله يعطيك العافيه يارب*
*عساك ع القوة يارب*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*حصل خير*

----------


## آهات حنونه

يعطيك العافيه....

----------

